# Defensive New Snake



## BethDean (May 24, 2018)

Recently got a 6 month old Centralian Carpet Python. Won't let us handle him and gets defensive and ready to strike when we reach into his enclosure. 

Wanting any tips to be able to pick him so that we can feed him etc


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 24, 2018)

BethDean said:


> Wanting any tips to be able to pick him so that we can feed him etc



A bit off track to your initial question but interested in why you need to pick him up to feed him?

Your animal is likely defensive because its stressed.
Does it have enough hides/correct location to help it feel safe and secure?
Is the enclosure in a high traffic area?
Are you handling maybe a little more than the animal would like?
Are the temps in the enclosure appropriate?
Do you have a good thermal gradient so it can thermoregulate?

Its probably used to being in a small tub/rack set up. If you have it in a larger setting than its used to it will get stressed, (hence the extra hides). Make sure you have a hide at both the hot and cold end.

There are other possible causes but its a few to keep you going till someone adds to the list.


----------



## Shire pythons (May 24, 2018)

Could be a number of reasons why hes defensive , but a simple fix for feeding him ... just use tongs/forceps and feed him in his enclosure
[doublepost=1527155893,1527155854][/doublepost]@Pauls_Pythons beat me to it


----------



## BethDean (May 24, 2018)

The pet shop we brought him from said to handle them as much as possible so they get used to it and to also feed them in a different enclosure to the one they stay in so that they don't associate the original one with food


----------



## Shire pythons (May 24, 2018)

Pet shops ! Probably the last people i would take advice from ! The whole feeding in separate tub has gotta be one of the worst practices IMO ! Snakes know when its feed time from the scent of the rat well before u offer it so doesnt make sense to move it to a another enclosure to feed , then what ? Move it back when its at its fiestiest in feed mode and most likely to bite you ? Dont take this as a stab at you not your fault you have been given stupid advice haha. Im sure others on here will agree and explain it better than myself @BethDean


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 24, 2018)

Agree 100%. Pet shops tend to have little to no experience unless they specialise in reptiles.
Imagine trying to put a scrub python or Olive back in their enclosure after they have eaten a 2kg rabbit and are still in the mood for food.

That said some people do swear by it and its something I have never done.

Try offering it a feed and leaving it be for a few days to digest.


----------



## Bl69aze (May 24, 2018)

I think we are forgetting to mention to let the snake settle in for a week or so with no disturbances at all unless necessary (water tipped over)

I honestly have no idea why people suggest feeding in different tubs, as said; the snake knows it’s feeding time as soon as it’s food enters the room, changing its location is just asking to get bit, when food is on its mind, as well as stressing the animal out after it’s been fed, just to move it...
Again, not your fault , just typical pet shop rubbish

Edit: handling too much can also be problematic, as some members will tell you, it can cause issues you won’t exactly realise or link with handling , (I.e hesitant to come out of hide) I made The mistake of handling every day and slowly noticed some strange things, just food for thought


BTW WE NEED PICTURES!


----------



## GBWhite (May 24, 2018)

It's taking up a defensive pose because it's scared. A small snake witnessing a large hand giving off an extensive heat signature reaching toward it is going to cause the critter to panic and think it's going to be eaten. It views the action as potential danger and is going to prepare to defend itself. I don't know how long you've had it but leave it alone to settle and then try and feed it in it's enclosure.

I trust you have it's enclosure set up correctly.


----------



## Mick666 (May 25, 2018)

I think "handle it as much as possible" is bad advice. just a few minutes a day for a hatchie and not after a feed.


----------



## BethDean (May 25, 2018)

Just uploaded a photo of our enclosure. Heat mat underneath and we were told to keep it high 20's/low 30's. We're struggling to get it over 30 cause it's so cold at the moment and i read that you shouldn't have heat lamps while they're young?


----------



## Bl69aze (May 25, 2018)

in that enclosure you wouldnt be able to have a heat lamp, Now I know where you got the snake from, and all bar 2 staff members there know anything besides the basics

high 20s is fine for this time of the year 
what are you feeding him? no doubt they were underfeeding what he can eat

as for picking him up, do you bring your hand from over the top or from the side of where he is? or have you got a hook you can use? if not plastic coat hangers are great!


----------



## BethDean (May 25, 2018)

I can't remember the exact name but its the size of mouse above pinkies. We only got him a week ago so would be feeding him for first time tomorrow. 

We realised about the hand over the top thing and i think that may be the issue. Would it be better to sort of slide your hand underneath him? 

I was also reading that if you're getting them out you shouldn't hesitate because the longer you take the more they freak out??

Sorry for all the questions. Its our first snake and just want to do things right


----------



## Bl69aze (May 25, 2018)

BethDean said:


> I can't remember the exact name but its the size of mouse above pinkies. We only got him a week ago so would be feeding him for first time tomorrow.
> 
> We realised about the hand over the top thing and i think that may be the issue. Would it be better to sort of slide your hand underneath him?
> 
> ...


Fuzzy mice or rats? Most if not all snakes can take on fuzzy rats when they are born, try to up the size of food when you can asap  (get rid of what you have first)

Think of it from the snakes point of view, a huge shadow comes right over the top of you, wouldn’t be very fun 

I would definitely recommend a sweep from underneath

There’s a rumour that snakes can smell fear ( whether true or not I don’t know) so when you hesitate they freak out and can get a bit snappy, so just go in and get him
Out trying not to mess around too much


----------



## Mick666 (May 25, 2018)

It might try to run, so be ready for that. Don't worry to much about the bite, it won't hurt. until he gets big.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 25, 2018)

Heat mat you say?
Inside the enclosure or outside?

Either way it doesn't seem right to me (not enough airflow for it to be on the outside) but I'm not the resident expert on heat mats I hate the things.


----------



## cris (May 25, 2018)

Your setup looks like it could be a house fire in the future.


----------



## Bl69aze (May 25, 2018)

cris said:


> Your setup looks like it could be a house fire in the future.


Don’t be silly! It’s the hatchling deluxe starter kit!!

/s
[doublepost=1527228385,1527228246][/doublepost]


Pauls_Pythons said:


> Heat mat you say?
> Inside the enclosure or outside?
> 
> Either way it doesn't seem right to me (not enough airflow for it to be on the outside) but I'm not the resident expert on heat mats I hate the things.


 Honestly, even I wouldn’t have a heat mat on these, they have no decent legs for airflow underneath, when i bought my ccp from them they tried to sell me one of these and gave us a large square of styrofoam with a dent cut out for the mat to sit


----------



## Scutellatus (May 25, 2018)

Your enclosure is definitley not designed for a heatmat, unless it has a glass section in the base. Heatmats are designed to be stuck to the underneath of a glass enclosure with an air gap in between the heatmat and piece of furniture the enclosure is placed on to prevent the risk of the mat overheating and catching fire.

In an enclosure with such little height you are severely restricted on what type of heat source you can use. I think in reality the only types you could use in there are either a heatcord/tile setup or radiator panel. The first being cheaper but a bit of a pain because you will need to drill a hole for the heatcord then make the heat tile with the cord already threaded into the enclosure. Either way it needs to be done ASAP to prevent a fire risk.


----------



## Bl69aze (May 25, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Your enclosure is definitley not designed for a heatmat, unless it has a glass section in the base. Heatmats are designed to be stuck to the underneath of a glass enclosure with an air gap in between the heatmat and piece of furniture the enclosure is placed on to prevent the risk of the mat overheating and catching fire.
> 
> In an enclosure with such little height you are severely restricted on what type of heat source you can use. I think in reality the only types you could use in there are either a heatcord/tile setup or radiator panel. The first being cheaper but a bit of a pain because you will need to drill a hole for the heatcord then make the heat tile with the cord already threaded into the enclosure. Either way it needs to be done ASAP to prevent a fire risk.


Unfortunately the heat mats are sold with the enclosure as a “starter bundle” so most beginners don’t realise this as a risk  that being said, I haven’t heard anything review wise about these setups going wrong with the heat mats


----------



## BethDean (May 25, 2018)

The base is glass and the heat mat is attached onto the underside of this? There are two pieces of glass and the mat sits in between with room or air flow. 

Is this an issue? 

We are currently on fuzzy mice and they said to move to the next sixe up once finished this packet


----------



## Bl69aze (May 25, 2018)

BethDean said:


> The base is glass and the heat mat is attached onto the underside of this? There are two pieces of glass and the mat sits in between with room or air flow.
> 
> Is this an issue?
> 
> We are currently on fuzzy mice and they said to move to the next sixe up once finished this packet


As long as it’s not touching wood and has a bit of room under the mat it should be fine, however I’d give it a tiny bit more air than what it has.

With food you can definitely go to fuzzy rats, they’re about the same size as hopper mice if not a lil bigger


----------



## Scutellatus (May 25, 2018)

BethDean said:


> The base is glass and the heat mat is attached onto the underside of this? There are two pieces of glass and the mat sits in between with room or air flow.
> 
> Is this an issue?
> 
> We are currently on fuzzy mice and they said to move to the next sixe up once finished this packet


No that is fine. As long as the mat is on glass and has airflow there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Bumpkin (Jun 17, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> I think we are forgetting to mention to let the snake settle in for a week or so with no disturbances at all unless necessary (water tipped over)
> 
> I honestly have no idea why people suggest feeding in different tubs, as said; the snake knows it’s feeding time as soon as it’s food enters the room, changing its location is just asking to get bit, when food is on its mind, as well as stressing the animal out after it’s been fed, just to move it...
> Again, not your fault , just typical pet shop rubbish
> ...


How often do u handle them? Im perhaps too excited about having a snake and want to have it out everyday


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 17, 2018)

Bumpkin said:


> How often do u handle them?


Only when necessary... to move them from their enclosure to clean etc. Other than that, I don't actually handle them at all.


----------



## Shire pythons (Jun 17, 2018)

Whem it comes to handling as said above is pretty spot on imo . Rather than actually 'handling' i like to take mine out for a bit of outside time , as in on the grass or a climb on the close line etc ( well supervised and probably not small hatchies ) . Fresh air , new smells and a bit of exercise is nothing but beneficial imo ! Especially when keeping them in tubs . Its not like they crave or enjoy human interaction but A bit of handling getting to or from their enclosure is probably enough over time to let them know you're not such threat and is beneficial to their wellbeig IMO


----------

